# Zugrif über https nicht möglich



## Feanwulf (9. März 2008)

Als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich bei dem Zugriff auf den neu Installiertem ISPConfig Server:

"Ihr Zertifikat enthält die gleiche Seriennummer wie ein anderes Zertifikat dieser Zertifizierungsstelle. Bitte erwerben Sie ein neues Zertifikat mit einer eindeutigen Seriennummer"

Welche Schritte muß ich unternehmen, damit ich das genauso machen kann?


----------



## Feanwulf (9. März 2008)

Behoben mit folgenden Tutorial:
http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/14_63_en.html


----------

